# Clap Hands, Clap Hands, Till Daddy Comes Home....



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Daddy's got money and Mommy's got none.

I hate this nursery rhyme. My in-laws try to teach dd all the time.






























That's it, end of my rant.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Never heard of it... sounds pretty dumb! lol


----------



## Demeter_shima (May 16, 2007)

wow...sounds like what my mother went through...and my dad was an [email protected]$#!









Well, if they succeed, you can use the rhyme as an opportunity to teach your kids about "history!" and "feminism!"


----------



## Crunchie (Jan 9, 2007)

WTF?

That's pretty rude. I don't blame you for not liking it.


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

I _was_ like, WTF when I first heard it!!! But now ds knows it, and repeats it all day.







:

This just occured to me.........did they make it up? Please someone else out here tell me you've heard this one!


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

MIL taught this to DS ... still insists on saying it
OHHH does it cheese me off.

She taught him "shame, shame", too ...









Every time I hear them doing that rhyme I want to grab a wad of cash from my purse and throw it at her.


----------



## GradysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

yea I've heard of it...


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

ktbug;10416083
Every time I hear them doing that rhyme I want to grab a wad of cash from my purse and throw it at her.[/QUOTE said:


>


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

My mom sings a variation of this song...

Clap hands, clap hands till Daddy comes home
Daddy's got candy for Colin alone

I always joke that I'm going to change the words to "Daddy's got organic fruit." I had no idea what the real lyrics were. Blah!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, I heard it from my Mom. I'm not sure if she learned it as a child in NYC or if she learned it in college in her Early Childhood Education classes. It wasn't one of her favorites though, and I think she taught it to me when I was an adult, not a toddler.

Patty-cake, Open, shut them, and The Itsy Bitsy Spider were used a whole lot more!


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

I have seen it before. I like the clap hands till daddy comes home part, so I just make up random crap instead of the second line. I do that w/ a lot of nursery rhymes 'cause DH thinks they're weird and scary.. like in rock-a-bye baby.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimeiyu* 
I have seen it before. I like the clap hands till daddy comes home part, so I just make up random crap instead of the second line. I do that w/ a lot of nursery rhymes 'cause DH thinks they're weird and scary.. like in rock-a-bye baby.

We make up our own since we both find most of them weird and scary! That one's really bad, though. I've never heard it, but my mom was the main wage earner and my dad did the bulk of child care with me, so maybe they just didn't think it applied!


----------



## mesecina (Apr 22, 2004)

Yup, I definitely heard that one growing up. A lot. My mom liked it then, but she makes up different endings now.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

From "The Real Mother Goose", circa 1916:

*CLAP HANDIES

Clap, clap handies,
Mammie's wee, wee ain;
Clap, clap handies,
Daddie's comin' hame,
Hame till his bonny wee bit laddie
Clap, clap handies,
My wee, wee ain.
*

Don't know how money got thrown in there, but I feel pretty sure this is the original.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I haven't heard of it, but yeah, I'd never want that being sung to my child either.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

My grandma sang it to us but her version went:

Clap hands clap hands till daddy comes home, Daddy's gonna bring you an ice cream cone....So BIG! (with exaggerated hand movements).

My Mom also sang it to dd, but I don't mind this version at all. Daddy is always welcome to bring ice cream home









I have heard the other version and we definately don't sing it that way.


----------

